# MyWay, Vivi, slow steam performance.



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All

I need a bit of advice from members who have a similar E61 based HX boiler machine.

My PID Vivi is nearly five years old, I descale every 4 months and only use filtered water. However the last few months it is down on steam power. It now takes 1min and 30 seconds to steam enough milk for a large cappuccino.

I unscrewed the wand from the machine a week ago and it and the nozzle holes are clear. So, do I finally need to unscrew the lid and clean something inside the machine or just descale again?

Appreciate any tips

S


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

With a cold boiler try removing the innards of the steam valve , it could be partial blockage there or it could be damage to valve seat /seal.


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi El

Thanks for your advice.

I did a few checks and turns out the issue was inside the steam tip. Milk had effectively dried just inside which was restricting the flow out of the two holes. Cleared it with a large pin. Performance is as good as new now, I can steam a small jug of milk in 30 seconds up to 55 degrees.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you purge the steam wand after steaming some milk? This has always seemed to keep the tip clear for me.


----------

